# Approximately how long/how many tickets did it take to get your dream villagers for villagers 3-5?



## Bk1234 (Apr 5, 2020)

Basically, the title. Today, I'll be going on my first Nook Miles Ticket Islands and hunting for my favorites, and I'm curious as to how long it took. Also, what villagers did you invite?


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 5, 2020)

took me 15 nook miles tickets to find apollo but it's random, my sister got whitney on her first try


----------



## Altarium (Apr 5, 2020)

I got Skye on my second tour at the beginning of the game. Then I spend around 16 tickets and I didn't find any of my dreamies so I had to settle with Marina (though I also ran into Audie and Zucker).

I bought Julian and Diana from a user in this forum and it was such a bargain, as I managed to snatch both of them for 8 NMT and a couple of crafting materials. Seriously this forum is a blessing <3 I recommend trying to buy them off someone around here for a set amount of NMT (as long as they're not astronomical prices, the economy can be crazy at the moment). That way you know for sure you're actually getting the villager and don't have to gamble and spend miles over and over again.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 5, 2020)

Altarium said:


> I got Skye on my second tour at the beginning of the game. Then I spend around 16 tickets and I didn't find any of my dreamies so I had to settle with Marina (though I also ran into Audie and Zucker).


Oh wow, Skye on your SECOND one is so lucky! Hopefully, I have that same luck with my dreamies.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 5, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> Oh wow, Skye on your SECOND one is so lucky! Hopefully, I have that same luck with my dreamies.


I know, I couldn't believe it! It honestly feels like the game was trying to pay me off, as it took me more than a year to get her in my NL town, lol. I hope you get lucky too! The best feeling is seeing the face of a dreamie in the distance after you enter the island <3


----------



## Garrett (Apr 5, 2020)

I got Beau on my first trip, then Merengue a couple later. I only really burned through tickets for my tenth and even that was only about ten used up until I found Skye.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 5, 2020)

Altarium said:


> I know, I couldn't believe it! It honestly feels like the game was trying to pay me off, as it took me more than a year to get her in my NL town, lol. I hope you get lucky too! The best feeling is seeing the face of a dreamie in the distance after you enter the island <3


I'm hoping for Audie (Peppy), Sherb or Erik (Lazy), and for Normal A LOT of villagers I like.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 5, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> I'm hoping for Audie (Peppy), Sherb or Erik (Lazy), and for Normal A LOT of villagers I like.


Awww what a bunch of cuties! I had Erik in NL and he's the best <3

I wish you luck in finding them, friend


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 5, 2020)

Opal♡ said:


> took me 15 nook miles tickets to find apollo but it's random, my sister got whitney on her first try



Your sister got Whitney.....your sister is the luckiest AC humanoid in history.  Actually I read someone got Audie and Skye in just 3 island tour.  Ugh.  Meanwhile I got Bubble twice in 2 island in a row.  I thought Wilbur told me they never go back to the same island again?

Nevermind, it seem like a lot of folks in this thread got really lucky.  I'm leaving, this is so depressing LOL.


----------



## rezberri (Apr 5, 2020)

tbh i havent even tried to search for dream villagers yet, mostly because i have some amiibo cards of my favorite villagers. but also because i think that hunting for them this early in the game may cause me to lose interest in the game more quickly. and im also still trying to get my island somewhat situated, so even thinking about having a villager move in or away atm would be so stressful


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 5, 2020)

@Altarium I just hope I can get Nook Miles quickly. I have 4000 and I heard Tom Nook gives you a free ticket.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 5, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> @Altarium I just hope I can get Nook Miles quickly. I have 4000 and I heard Tom Nook gives you a free ticket.



He actually give you two but I won't spoil it for you.  But yes once you reach 5000 miles, he give you your first free ticket the next day. Also you can't use the airport until your 2nd day.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 5, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> He actually give you two but I won't spoil it for you. But yes once you reach 5000 miles, he give you your first free ticket the next day. Also you can't use the airport until your 2nd day.


Ok good. I just paid off my 5000 miles yesterday.


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 5, 2020)

About 5 or 6 total for two of my dreamies. 2 for the 6th villager. I got very lucky.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 5, 2020)

My 3rd tour I got Zucker and 5th tour I got Fauna! Very surprised how lucky I got. I also got Lolly through my campsite which was a surprise but I was really hoping to find her at some point. I'm not too fussed about getting my dreamies so soon but I'm glad I already have 3!


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 5, 2020)

namiieco said:


> My 3rd tour I got Zucker and 5th tour I got Fauna! Very surprised how lucky I got. I also got Lolly through my campsite which was a surprise but I was really hoping to find her at some point.


I had Zucker in New Leaf! I really want Fauna. Hopefully, I can find her easily!


----------



## moon_child (Apr 5, 2020)

Depends on how picky you are with villagers, honestly. If you’re looking for specific ones, be prepared to blow through a whole lot of tickets. In my case, I approached it with a mindset of just getting someone I don’t hate. Ended up using 5 tickets for my 3rd - 5th villagers and 60 total for my 7th - 10th villagers. It gets harder on 7th to 10th because the pool gets larger. For your 3rd - 5th personalities are locked to only peppy, normal and lazy. For your 7th - 10th, it’s all fair game so anyone can show up.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

Oh forgot to say that after all those tickets I ended up with 5 dreamies so it’s not that bad after all. Also, strip down the islands bare while you’re villager hunting so you can at least make some bells off of them even if they had villagers you didn’t like.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 5, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Oh forgot to say that after all those tickets I ended up with 5 dreamies so it’s not that bad after all. Also, strip down the islands bare while you’re villager hunting so you can at least make some bells off of them even if they had villagers you didn’t like.


Oh, good idea! So it's not a complete waste!


----------



## moon_child (Apr 5, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> Oh, good idea! So it's not a complete waste!



Yes. The fruits, I sold off. If it’s nighttime, I went tarantula farming. The raw materials such as iron, stone and wood, I made into furniture and then sold them off. Don’t forget that there are also bottles in the islands with a DIY sometimes. And one tree will sometimes yield a furniture. I was able to amass money off of them. Also, some islands have one fossil. Moreover, spawn rates on mystery islands are higher than your own so I was also able to catch hard to find fish and insects on some of them. They’re not a complete waste, really. Plus you don’t end up with a rando and might even get a dreamie! It’s a win all around.


----------



## Tako (Apr 5, 2020)

I found Lily on my 3rd island! She's not exactly my dreamy, but I don't mind having her around since she's super cute. <3


----------



## foxgl0ves (Apr 5, 2020)

Sherb was on my second ever island, Merengue I can’t remember. Fauna I found after 6 tickets with the 5th being Kyle who I hated passing up lol. None were dreamies, but I love Fauna now. Sherb and Merengue are free to leave whenever though.

Also, I found Eugene and Lyman twice out of all the tickets I’ve used (maybe at the most, I’ve used 10 tickets that have villagers at the islands)


----------



## moon_child (Apr 5, 2020)

Tako said:


> I found Lily on my 3rd island! She's not exactly my dreamy, but I don't mind having her around since she's super cute. <3



Awww. She’s a starter in my NL town and that pastel froggie is so sweet.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 5, 2020)

Tako said:


> I found Lily on my 3rd island! She's not exactly my dreamy, but I don't mind having her around since she's super cute. <3



I have a question though, what determine a dreamy if it not for how cute or cool they look?  I'm trying to figure out that question myself.  Has it has anything to do with the specie of the villager?


----------



## Tako (Apr 5, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I have a question though, what determine a dreamy if it not for how cute or cool they look?  I'm trying to figure out that question myself.  Has it has anything to do with the specie of the villager?


I think everyone have their own definition of dreamy. For me, it's really dependent on how much I like the villager. Not just by their looks, but also their personalities, house decor, and the way my town tune sounds when I speak with them.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 5, 2020)

I wasn't looking for specific "dreamies" so much as any villager I wouldn't mind having on my island because I just wanted there to be more than 2 villagers ASAP haha. The first three villagers I met on islands were Margie, Simon and Melba and I invited the latter two, pretty great random finds if you ask me. Then my sister met Pinky, her all-time FAVOURITE, on her first mystery island, so Pinky was our fifth move in. We had pretty good luck.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 5, 2020)

Tako said:


> I think everyone have their own definition of dreamy. For me, it's really dependent on how much I like the villager. Not just by their looks, but also their personalities, house decor, and the way my town tune sounds when I speak with them.



Oh without a doubt.  Their voice is important.  I got Cookie, I thought she was a dreamy (she look the part) but her voice it just doesn't do it for me.  I find myself talking to her less than even Billy (old man goat) and Stu.  Quite frankly I gone attach to Billy what is suppose to be my least favorite villager.  I also thought Cookie and Fuchsia (my dreamy) would get along with each other since they are about the same age but Fuchsia can't stand Cookie lol.


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 5, 2020)

I got my dreamie for my 7th, but it only took 2 tickets!


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 5, 2020)

cornimer said:


> I wasn't looking for specific "dreamies" so much as any villager I wouldn't mind having on my island because I just wanted there to be more than 2 villagers ASAP haha. The first three villagers I met on islands were Margie, Simon and Melba and I invited the latter two, pretty great random finds if you ask me. Then my sister met Pinky, her all-time FAVOURITE, on her first mystery island, so Pinky was our fifth move in. We had pretty good luck.



Margie is pretty popular due to her role in the movie but I felt it was force because otherwise she not that special or super cute or anything in my opinion.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 5, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:
			
		

> Margie is pretty popular due to her role in the movie but I felt it was force because otherwise she not that special or super cute or anything in my opinion.



Yeah I don't really care about Margie at all which is why I didn't invite her haha. I don't get villagers based on who is popular, I just get the ones I personally think are cute or have an attachment to


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 5, 2020)

cornimer said:


> Yeah I don't really care about Margie at all which is why I didn't invite her haha. I don't get villagers based on who is popular, I just get the ones I personally think are cute or have an attachment to


I just like her because of her name, lol


----------



## Luca (Apr 5, 2020)

I got Merengue on my 2nd ticket and Sherb on my 3rd, then had Bianca move into the third slot by random chance. I used up all my luck and haven't found any other good villagers since :'D


----------



## InkFox (Apr 5, 2020)

I got Cally on my first ticket, she has now become my favourite villager, Sherb on my second and Audie on the third. I think I got quite lucky haha. My luck ran short when I got Ed as my smug villager... Eek. 

Then I got Sparro as a random move in... I already had a jock in town (Hamlet one of my "native" villagers with Agnes), now I have two islanders pestering me about their muscles gosh. Can't wait for them to leave. 
(Got lucky again afterwards though, Beau on my 8th ticket, Kiki 25 tickets later -after I dunno how many hamsters, rhinos, gorillas and goats- and Genji after 4 more tickets as my last villager, yet another jock but this one will stay haha)
Not dreamies (do I even have dreamies ? I don't even know) but still, villagers I'm happy to share my Island with !


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 5, 2020)

It took 59 tickets find Audie (Bubbles was found 8 times.) :X


----------



## Jas (Apr 5, 2020)

i found audie after 4 tickets, and spent like 8 more before i settled on ozzie and gayle. i have used around 30 and not found any dreamies or top tier villagers yet - but i got blanche from a user on here :')


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 5, 2020)

So after today (I think I used around 5 tickets). My first ticket was Broccolo, who I ditched. My second ticket was Nana who I thought was really cute, but decided not to get her in hopes of others. My third ticket was Nan, who I ditched, she was just okay... My fourth ticket was NANA AGAIN, since I really liked her before and I thought her appearing again was a sign, I invited her as my Normal villager (Also, I liked the Ice Climber reference). My fifth ticket was Rex, who I only considered because I'm a Xenoblade fan but I ditched him in hopes of Sherb or Erik.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 5, 2020)

It took me 0 tickets to get Audie - that's right; she was on the free ticket island.
1 ticket to get Sherb.


----------



## kkfenrir (Apr 5, 2020)

I wasn't purposely looking for dreamies, as I wanted to unlock the resident services and landscaping features ASAP (without time-travelling) so I took whichever villagers I stumbled upon. Luckily I found Poppy on my 2nd ever ticket!  Saw a lot of other fan favourites since, but no more of my personal dreamies.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 5, 2020)

Sir Takoya said:


> It took me 0 tickets to get Audie - that's right; she was on the free ticket island.
> 1 ticket to get Sherb.


You are so lucky! I'm hunting for Audie and Sherb, I hope I have some of your luck.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 5, 2020)

I used five tickets to get Audie,Skye and Octavian.After that my luck flamed out and I didn't find any more Nook Island villagers that I liked.


----------



## nyanicat (Apr 6, 2020)

I found Apollo on maybe like my 5th or 6th trip? It was such a pleasant surprise!


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 6, 2020)

I got my favourite villager Marshal as my guaranteed camper! Never felt so lucky in my life hahaha


----------



## th8827 (Apr 6, 2020)

I found a decent rando (Peanut) in my 1st Island, and did not try any further. Did not know that you can scout all three in one day.


----------



## Maerle (Apr 6, 2020)

Ugh. I accidentally got Truffles, I placed the wrong plot after finding Sherb. So. I got Sherb on my 2nd try, got Truffles random and then settled for Ellie after 3. Didn’t feel like blowing too many tickets yet.

Really like Sherb and Ellie is growing on me. Hate Truffles tho. :-(


----------



## Corndoggy (Apr 6, 2020)

i didnt get dreamies, i just invited people who i liked, so it only took 3 tickets and my second players ticket. i really liek all the people ive invited.


----------



## Lilette (Apr 6, 2020)

I just invited the first 3 that I found on islands because Smugs can’t show up till after you build a campsite. 

After that? 3 for Marina, and the 4th was Julian. Never been so lucky.


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 6, 2020)

kinda forgot about the whole thing and ended up inviting bianca, who i found on my first tour. i also ran into goose on my second, but decided to book it out of there because i'm not all that fond of the funnily named chicken man. sooo, two random ones moved in. fourth one was benjamin, no super stoked but he had his own charm aaaand fifth one was skye! needless to say, it was an okay batch.


----------



## Mosshead (Apr 6, 2020)

Used around 2 NMTs to find Skye and the next day also used 2 NMTs to find Whitney (my ult dreamie alongside Ankha). I think I've exhausted all my luck though since I keep finding villagers that I'm not interested in nowadays, unfortunately.


----------



## thedeepestdaydream (Apr 6, 2020)

I got obscenely lucky with Punchy, Rosie, and (lol) Lucky! They're some of my faves and they came along one after the other!


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 6, 2020)

Today, I got one of my dreamies! So on my sixth ticket I believe (first ticket for today), I found Erik, and I immediately invited him as my Lazy villager. Up next is Peppy, who I'm hoping I get Audie for! (I'll be fine with some of the other Peppy villagers too.) Just have to get more Nook Miles...


----------

